# Micro-mesh



## jac42779 (Mar 26, 2010)

Looking to buy some micro-mesh and was wandering what everyone liked better or if it makes any difference between the paper or the cushioned pads micro-mesh.


----------



## TomW (Mar 26, 2010)

I like the color coded cushioned pads.

Tom


----------



## bitshird (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't know, All I've had has been the sheets, and I think I need to wash mine.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Mar 26, 2010)

TomW said:


> I like the color coded cushioned pads.
> 
> Tom




Same here!


----------



## Bree (Mar 26, 2010)

I have used both and greatly prefer the cushioned ones.  I buy the larger size and cut them into 2" x 4" strips and they work very nicely.  I wash them periodically and they are good as new.  Each one is good for as many as 50 pens if you care for them.  Don't run up the speed on the cushioned pads or you will literally strip the abrasive right off the pad.  Keep your speed at a low setting.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 26, 2010)

I have used both, but prefer the sheets.  Both seem to work about the same.  I cut strips 2" x 4", punch a hole in the top and put them in order on an old shower hook.  I was forever losing one of the pads or wore off the grit number.  This way I always have the whole set in one place and just flip to the next one when I'm ready.  Don't need to remember colors or read numbers.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2010)

I have MM of all types, and I also like the color coded pads the best. I have always use MM with a pad behind it and having it already permanently padded is a big plus. the color coding helps keep things straight but I have other ways of marking them if they did not come colored.


----------



## opie (Mar 26, 2010)

I have used the sheets exclusively.  You might as well cut them in half length-wise cause you will find yourself folding them that way anyway.  I use them over 50 pens and stick them in one of my jeans pockets for the wifey to wash.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Mar 27, 2010)

BRobbins629 said:


> I have used both, but prefer the sheets.  Both seem to work about the same.  I cut strips 2" x 4", punch a hole in the top and put them in order on an old shower hook.  I was forever losing one of the pads or wore off the grit number.  This way I always have the whole set in one place and just flip to the next one when I'm ready.  Don't need to remember colors or read numbers.



Thanks for that tip Bruce.... gonna set that up for me today!


----------



## miket812 (Mar 27, 2010)

I like the padded ones as well and good news is Woodcraft has reduced the cost from $21.99 to $13.99:biggrin: starting in March. The way they made it sound was this will be the new price.
Mike H.


----------



## leestoresund (Mar 27, 2010)

Guys, go check MM's website. www.microsurface.com
I did not check all of the products but they sell the padded MM for $7.99

Lee


----------



## chance (Mar 27, 2010)

I have tried both and love to use the sheets myself.  I did have the problem of burning through to the pad on the padded ones.  My fault I know... but the padding seems to take away the feel for me.

Here is what I use at a pretty great price.

http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/Microm...ct=/|utmcmd=referral&__utmv=-&__utmk=42559014

They also have the others if you like them better.  Just go to the finishing products page.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 27, 2010)

leestoresund said:


> Guys, go check MM's website. www.microsurface.com
> I did not check all of the products but they sell the padded MM for $7.99
> 
> Lee


 

That is not MM web site. Do you have a better link to the 7.99


----------



## bitshird (Mar 27, 2010)

Are you supposed to use laundry detergent when you wash the sheets? some of my coarser sheets look pretty funky.


----------



## jpr28056 (Mar 27, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> That is not MM web site. Do you have a better link to the 7.99




Here is the correct link

http://micro-surface.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=273_193&products_id=88


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Mar 27, 2010)

here is a link to the site he probably meant   http://micro-surface.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=273_193&products_id=88


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 28, 2010)

Pen_Turner_297 said:


> here is a link to the site he probably meant http://micro-surface.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=273_193&products_id=88


 


There you go. Anyone have a better price than that because I am going to order a couple sets.??? Doing all these castings has worm the set out that I have. Thanks.


----------



## Hogdriver (Mar 28, 2010)

I like the 3x4 pads for $17 availabe here: http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/product292.html?__utma=1.1256753710.1240459592.1267995479.1269745414.15&__utmb=-&__utmc=1&__utmx=-&__utmz=1.1263788460.13.3.utmccn%3D(referral)%7Cutmcsr%3Dpenturners.org%7Cutmcct%3D%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%7Cutmcmd%3Dreferral&__utmv=-&__utmk=80050200

You get 12 square inches instead of only 4 square inches with the the 2x2 pads. I simply cut them in half to yield two complete sets of 9 grits. The resulting size works well with pens. It appears my link is the same as the "regular" MM pads linked further up available for $20.  

I don't know much about "AO" or "MX" pads in the link above, but the number and type of grits they list are different than the 9 (1500-12000) you usually see listed on pen turning sites.  Anyone use these?

-Lee


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Mar 28, 2010)

I just purchased the MM colored pad set from Woodcraft and another fellow on here purchased the gray set of MM pads from Woodcarft. Both sets are junk. The paper is falling off the pad. I have only used them a few times. I then purchased a full set of paper with the sponge separate from PSI. They are awesome! No streaking, great feel and if I want the sponge I can just put it under the paper and have at it.

My vote is the clothe MM. I don't think that I will use anything else.


----------



## JakeAB (Mar 28, 2010)

chance said:


> Here is what I use at a pretty great price.
> 
> http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/Micromesh%20Sanding%20Set.html?__utma=1.2115817578.1269712762.1269712762.1269712762.1&__utmb=1&__utmc=1&__utmx=-&__utmz=1.1269712762.1.1.utmccn%3D(referral)%7Cutmcsr%3Dwoodnwhimsies.com%7Cutmcct%3D%2F%7Cutmcmd%3Dreferral&__utmv=-&__utmk=42559014



I also use the padded type from WnW. Like others, I cut them into 1.5" x 4" strips. Since they are two-sided, that's like getting four complete sets of MM for the price of one.

Even though they are color coded, I never remember which color is which grit (now where did I put that color chart?). So I write the grit number on the edge of the pad (where it won't wear off) with a fine Sharpie. You can't do that with paper MM (unless you write really, really small).

I've also used the paper kind, but keep coming back to the pads. Just personal preference.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 30, 2010)

miket812 said:


> I like the padded ones as well and good news is Woodcraft has reduced the cost from $21.99 to $13.99:biggrin: starting in March. The way they made it sound was this will be the new price.
> Mike H.


 
CUSA sells the same set as the Woodcraft for $9.99,
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...rface_Pen_Makers_Kit___micro_surface_pen?Args=


----------



## louie (Mar 30, 2010)

If you buy the cushioned pads, which I use, here is a tip, put them in order by the color chart and then use a black sharpie to put one dot on the white edge of the first pad, two on the 2nd, etc. -- This makes it easier to keep and use them in order.


----------



## kennspens (Mar 30, 2010)

i just got a cloth backed set fom cusa and love it.  haven't used the cushion block it came with yet, what benefit does it provide?


----------



## capcrnch (Mar 30, 2010)

I use the cushioned pads. I like the way they feel compared to the non-padded sheets.

The only thing i'm not ecstatic about is how they lock in grime. But, maybe I just haven't found the right way to clean them.


----------



## gregs4163 (Mar 31, 2010)

Just wash them with a little soap & warm water, rinse real good then let them dry. A lot of people use them wet also which help them from loading up.


----------



## carsonbm (Mar 31, 2010)

Where can I buy the micro mesh by the sheet?


----------



## Daniel (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.micro-surface.com/


----------



## capcrnch (Mar 31, 2010)

gregs4163 said:


> Just wash them with a little soap & warm water, rinse real good then let them dry. A lot of people use them wet also which help them from loading up.



Tried that. Worked on most of them, but one or two are just horribly discolored and full of crap.

I always use them wet!


----------



## Lenny (Mar 31, 2010)

JBCustomPens said:


> Same here!


 

Me too! But then that's all I have ever used ... that and wet/dry automotive paper.


----------



## dontheturner (Apr 7, 2010)

JBCustomPens said:


> Same here!


Same here - cushioned.


----------



## dontheturner (Apr 7, 2010)

carsonbm said:


> Where can I buy the micro mesh by the sheet?


Easy!  Ebay.co.uk right now!


----------



## dontheturner (Apr 7, 2010)

capcrnch said:


> I use the cushioned pads. I like the way they feel compared to the non-padded sheets.
> 
> The only thing i'm not ecstatic about is how they lock in grime. But, maybe I just haven't found the right way to clean them.


Keep all my cushioned pads, permanently in an Ice cream box with water.


----------

